# Isabeli Fontana - walking the runway for Etam 2019/20 show during Paris Fashion Week 24.09.2019 x28



## brian69 (28 Sep. 2019)

​


----------



## stuftuf (29 Sep. 2019)

3-2-1-meins


----------



## redbeard (29 Sep. 2019)

:drip: :drip: :drip:

:thx: vielmals für die Bilder!


----------



## hound815 (29 Sep. 2019)

Danke für die elegante und heisse Isabeli.


----------

